# wtt red avet sx mc



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

Im looking to trade my red avet sx mc for a black avet sx mc. Local to Norfolk only. Thanks.


----------



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

Bump


----------



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

Please close thread.


----------

